# PayPal and Security



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2008)

I went to a reputable site that requires PayPal. I don't have a PayPal acct (bad experiences) so I used the PayPal function without logging into PayPal--that was an option on the site. My credit card numbers aren't available to the public, are they? It is a reputable, secure site.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2008)

What kind of problems have you had with paypal?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2008)

mainly my stupidity: someone tried to "phish" me in the past.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> mainly my stupidity: someone tried to "phish" me in the past.



Ah. Those emails come in at least once a week for me. None of those companies (paypal, ebay, credit card companies) is ever going to ask for your information in an email like that. I fell from one purporting to be from my ISP years ago before I realized what phishing was.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 23, 2008)

Your CC is more than likely secure with the site and paypal. The paypal never asks for your pin,user i.d., or another sensitive material via an email. If you ever have a question you can call paypal directly. I've found that their customer service is fairly good. 

Whenever I buy anything over the internet I use a CC not a debit card. The reason why is, if there's ever an issue with someone hijacking the account, it's not necessarily my money but the CC company's money. If this is the case then you always have the option to dispute the transaction. If it's your debit and it gets hijacked, depending on the type of bank you have, you may or may not get compensation for the loss of funds.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 23, 2008)

You're good to go Jacob. One thing that helps with security these days is to always make sure that your browser is going to a secure sockets layer (https) before you enter a credit card transaction. The latest versions of Firefox and Internet explorer warn you when you're on a site with a cert that is not verified by one of the major certificate authorities. Paypal is definitely trustworthy though.


----------

